# How to breastfeed without holding my breast?



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

My breasts are quite large and when I nurse my baby they cover her nose so she can't breathe. I had the same problem with ds. I would like to be able to breastfeed without having to hold my breast all the time. And it would be nice to be able to nurse in the the sling. Any idea how I can do this?


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

I had this problem till my son was about 5 mo old. I used to side lie nurse a lot just so I didn't have to hold it. As far as the sling, I can just now nurse him in it, so hopefully someone who had better tricks than I did will chime in!


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

Add me to the list.







I think it comes with the territory of being a large breasted mama.









Nursing lying down, and sometimes the football hold, are both positions where I don't have to hold my breast. If I recall correctly, I didn't have to hold it as much after Em was 6 months or so. She had head control and was stronger in general.

Good luck!


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Seren, might I ask what the gray ribbon in you sig symbolizes? I'm totally not in the loop when it comes to all these ribbons, and I only know very few of them! Just curiosity!

So anyway, another large breasted mama checking in! I think holding your breast for the younger ones definitely comes with the territory. I still sometimes do it with my 4 month old. Personally I really have trouble with the suffocation thing using the cradle hold! :LOL The football hold works really well for big boobs. I know you were concerned about nursing in the sling. I'm totaly not one to ask. I haven't been able to get the hang of nursing in the sling and this is my second sling-riding nursling.







: I will tell you though, I've had a lot of luck sitting my dd upright facing me and letting her nurse sitting up. She really enjoys being able to look around a little and I dont' have to hold the boob off her nose. Obviously your little one is still too small for this but by 2 months or so when they are more reliable holding their heads up you might want to try it once or twice. Good luck. I'm not sure there's a great option for us mamas with larger breasts. It's kinda something that comes with the territory I guess.
Meg


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
Seren, might I ask what the gray ribbon in you sig symbolizes? I'm totally not in the loop when it comes to all these ribbons, and I only know very few of them! Just curiosity!


I think there are two meanings. Of ourse now I can't rememberwhat the other is, but one is diabetes. When I redid my sig I forgot to take that off.









Thanks for the comments. I figured it mightjust be part of having a large chest. I haven't tried the football hold, but I will.


----------



## cmmrk1974 (May 2, 2005)

check out this thread:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=283574

if that link doesn't work, it's called "large breasts and hands-free nursing" and it's currently on page 5.

You will find that YOU ARE NOT ALONE!

Also it DOES get easier as your baby gets bigger. At least it did for me.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

first, it is not a good idea to hold the top of your breast away from baby's nose. Baby flattens her nose to breathe around your breast, and pushing down can cause plugged ducts, and they are really really painful, I know this firsthand. BUT, it is a good idea to support your breast from underneath. I used my hand the first few months, then used a cloth diaper to prop my breast, now I don't have to use anything. For me, it's all a factor of how soft and floppy my boobs are. When baby is new, and breasts are full and firm, it requires lots more support. My oldest wasn't strong enough to suck against the weight of my breast on her chin, and that was part of why she would fall asleep before getting full. So I was extra careful with DD2, that didn't happen.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My breasts are also huge and I've simply accepted the fact that I need to hold the breast while nursing. It's not ESSENTIAL now, but I find that even at age 3.5, his latch is better/I'm more comfortable holding the breast.

For nursing in the sling, I'd slip my hand under the sling to support my breast. When using the left breast, I'd use my left hand, when using the right breast, my right hand. The sling fabric always kept me pretty well covered, though it was quite a challenge to push the stroller or shopping cart with one hand while nursing the baby!!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I've heard of using a rolled up face cloth/hand towel but it never worked for me.

I too had to hold up my wonderful, large, floppy bosom. I would push down where dd nose was just a wee bit to let her breathe - I didnt have any problems with blocked ducts there but I did have some minor ones near my armpit









Just a word of warning - try to keep your wrist as straight as possible when holding your breast. I got the worst pain from holding with my wrist flexed for long periods of time.

As others have said, it did get better!







It seemed to get easier once she had better head control.

I couldnt nurse in the sling until 6 months too - and then I would just flop my breast into the sling with her (wow, how THAT for a visual :LOL )

Hang in there!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

The rolled up dish towel worked for me during the first 6-8 months when I was always a bit engorged.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I had to hold mine till DD was like 7 months old or so. Now she kind of holds it herself and moves it as needed. LOL But yeah I had to hold it for a long time. I did a lot of laying down nursing - it was more comfortable for me.


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shenjall*
I too had to hold up my wonderful, large, floppy bosom. I would push down where dd nose was just a wee bit to let her breathe - I didnt have any problems with blocked ducts there but I did have some minor ones near my armpit










I had to push down a bit with ds, too. I was always careful not to push so I wouldn't interfere and have been being careful this time, too.


----------



## mama23k (May 4, 2004)

I had the same problem. Try getting Maddy started and then pulling her body (from her chest down) in and kinda down as close as you can and then slide her slightly towards the arm of the side you are nursing on. (i know, clear as mud . . .) Write me if it sounds confusing. That's what worked for Ally and Helena.

Laura


----------



## seren (Jul 11, 2003)

Laura, I'll try that, but I might need clearer intructions later. I'm hopeless at following directions.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

I think she means have baby more upright than laying on her side.

I did try to have dd positioned like that - it helped a wee bit...


----------

